# Welcome Back Kotter? Oh my...



## toddpedlar (Oct 16, 2007)

It looks as though every episode is available here.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a fan of Kotter. Have the first season on disc. 

There were 4 seasons in all I believe.

Anyone know where I might find Taxi on disc?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Oct 17, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> I'm a fan of Kotter. Have the first season on disc.
> 
> There were 4 seasons in all I believe.
> 
> Anyone know where I might find Taxi on disc?



Donald, Amazon has them.

Amazon.com: Taxi - The Complete First Season: DVD: Harvey Miller,Jeff Chambers,Michael Zinberg,Howard Storm,Stan Daniels,Danny DeVito,Will Mackenzie,Ed. Weinberger,Richard Sakai,Joan Darling,Michael Lessac



Seasons 4 and 5, of which were the best are not released yet. Season one is weak, 2 is ok, 3 is better..


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Anyone know where I might find Taxi on disc?



Are you a Rev. Jim fan?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 17, 2007)

HUmmmmm AOKEYDOKE!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 17, 2007)

He never failed to crack me up.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep. Big Rev. Jim fan here. He always had me rolling.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Oct 17, 2007)

I would go out on a limb and say I never laugh as hard as when REv. Jim Ignatowski was taking his written driving test.


Reverend Jim: Pssssttt... What does the yellow light mean?
Bobby: Slow down.
Reverend Jim: What... does... the... yellow... light... mean?
Bobby: "Slow down"!
Reverend Jim: Whaaaat... dooooeeees... theeeee... yeeeel-looowwww... liiiiight... meeeeaaan?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Oct 18, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> I would go out on a limb and say I never laugh as hard as when REv. Jim Ignatowski was taking his written driving test.
> 
> 
> Reverend Jim: Pssssttt... What does the yellow light mean?
> ...


----------

